# What do I do now?



## Dany1111 (Aug 4, 2016)

I have recently received a BA in music from my university and am now looking for grad schools. However, I've noticed that even though I did very well in my program (highest honors, and special recognition for my work), I feel like none of that matters unless I'm an amazing composer. I want to major in composition, but I know that it's very competitive and they only accept the best of the best. I've only been composing for two years and have recently delved into modern techniques, so I am still very behind and will not be able to catch up any time soon. So I've decided to wait a couple of years until I can actually apply with a stronger chance to get in. My question is what should I do in the mean time? I want a job, but I also really want more experience in the field of composing, which is probably impossible because no one wants to commission an unknown person who barely graduated out of college. I've been trying to find music-related jobs in my area, but they all pertain to sound engineering and popular music styles. I am more into contemporary classical. There is one possible option for me, and that is working for my high school marching band director. I talked to him and he said that he could pay me to work for him, which would be more than convenient. The problem is I don't know how often he can pay me, as he has other instructors he pays on a regular basis, so another employee would put more stress on his wallet. Also, I really want to get experience in composition, or anything related to that. So what do I do? How does one begin establishing their career as a contemporary classical composer?


----------



## Fletcher (Sep 29, 2015)

Forgive me as I do not major in composition and so am only able to offer support as oppose to credible advice, but I'd at least consider a BA as the start of training. Presumably as a result of your studies to date you'd at least have a fairly good general knowledge of music and its composition, as well as enough experience to establish what you need to work on further in your own time (particularly if you're considering studying further studies as a MA). 

I think its generally best being in an environment, be it at University or with an ensemble, where you have folks around who you can work with, compose things for, try things out etc.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

There are always good jobs around installing laminate flooring.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

MarkW said:


> There are always good jobs around installing laminate flooring.


+ 1 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

MarkW said:


> There are always good jobs around installing laminate flooring.


Well, I have no such degree in music, but I have similar interests as the OP. And I'm finding a lot of interest in the piano technician and tuning job I've been at. It is challenging work, physically and also in demanding high levels of attention to detail and the task at hand(something I can be short in), but aspects are extremely rhythmic and meditative. Phillip Glass did drive a taxi cab for years out of college, and like his music or not, it was different and personal enough to cause him to be noticed and widely esteemed. The OP may need to master lots of technical knowledge, but other jobs and modes of living will probably lend an equally or more valuable sort of personal and life knowledge, which will inevitably feed into composition if one is active in it's practice. I don't know how well Glass would have done in a university composition study program of today, and how much they care about modern day equivalent cases like that anymore.

Also, you can amazingly still make a good living in the field of piano technicians.


----------

